# Reducing filter flow/current



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi 

I'm new here and back at fish keeping after giving up in tropical fish after moving a bunch more than 20 years ago. 

I just purchased a 3.7 gallon Imaginitarium Nano tank from Petco. I have one Halfmoon double tail Male Betta in the tank now since last friday. The Tank has a 3 stage filter which is nice but I have the pump on the lowest setting, the output directed to a corner and the current still seems like it may be too much for him. He does swim around some but stays mostly away from the top of the water. he prefers to hang from the middle to bottom of the aquarium. Has anyone had this set up and seen or resolved this issue with this or similar aquarium? I'm looking for some ideas. I would like to add a link to the petco page for the aquarium kit but seems the rules here prohibit this for new members

Thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

mparks21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new here and back at fish keeping after giving up in tropical fish after moving a bunch more than 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


You can either Baffle the filter with something simple like a plastic bottle, or my preference (and that of others on here) is to train your Betta to swim into the current to strengthen it. I started out with Baffles, then moved a big plant in the way (Amazon Sword) and eventually just got my fish swimming into the current. In fact my Betta's now swim into the current as much as they rest.

I believe this system is similar to the Fluval Spec tanks, so you can either remove the entire section and add you're own sponge filter/HOB. Or if the hose from teh pump to the output hole is plastic make some holes in that which will slow down the flow. This is a permanent "fix" however


----------



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by a baffle it with a bottle. On my aquarium if you looks at the pic I lifted from the petco site the output is a fan shape nozzle that fits in to the round hole to the left. the filter system is built in to the back. I have seen on youtube how to make a baffle by cutting a water bottle to slow the flow of a hang on filter. not sure how I can adapt that to how mine works


----------



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

Ratvan 
thanks in reading your reply more, yes it is like the Fluval tanks in a way. the pic below is the some of the elbows, tube and output nozzle that is connected to the pump.. the tube is just a short section of clear tubing, like you can buy by the inch or foot. could I put holes in that to slow the flow? Also more and a taller plant that is taller than the water is deep maybe? I don't have live plants in it other than Marino moss I have silk plants. 

I just would like to see him happy and coming up to feed and make bubble nests, he is not really doing that but is otherwise doing other betta things


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

That tank looks like a smaller version of my Fluval Flex 57 litre.
The same rear chambers and pump outlet spout.
Except that I get two spouts.
Here are some pics to explain.
Attached 'thumbnail' shows the spouts.
Then this embedded pic is how the spouts look once I have pushed foam over them to reduce the flow.

Works like a charm. :laugh:
(see the lumps of black foam top right up by the water surface?
Those are the spouts with a pair of these pre-filter sponges from a fluval edge pushed over the end)


----------



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

bluesamphire said:


> That tank looks like a smaller version of my Fluval Flex 57 litre.
> The same rear chambers and pump outlet spout.
> Except that I get two spouts.
> Here are some pics to explain.
> ...


the design is quite the same in concept to my tank. I like that Idea in that it is totally reversible later. shouldn't take much to find some sponge that will work at the pet store. Did you have to tie it on the spout at all? 

Your tank is also very nice natural looking habitat. Mine has a more fun look to it. I put in some sponge bob square pants stuff with plants


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

mparks21 said:


> Ratvan
> thanks in reading your reply more, yes it is like the Fluval tanks in a way. the pic below is the some of the elbows, tube and output nozzle that is connected to the pump.. the tube is just a short section of clear tubing, like you can buy by the inch or foot. could I put holes in that to slow the flow? Also more and a taller plant that is taller than the water is deep maybe? I don't have live plants in it other than Marino moss I have silk plants.
> 
> I just would like to see him happy and coming up to feed and make bubble nests, he is not really doing that but is otherwise doing other betta things


Yes you can, I have done the drilling in my Spec 3. I got some spare hose as well to replace later for full flow. 

With plants I have done it a few ways, the best so far has been driftwood/bog wood with an Anubias tied/glued to it. Place this in front of the outlet. The flow keeps the anubias clean of the worst algae. Some of the leaves will grow emergent and you can get some real nice white flowers. Another way way a complete emergent Pothos with only the roots blocking the nozzle.

Sponges work as well


----------



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

I found a youtube video posted by Fluval, they are recommending their Edge Pre Filter sponge on the output nozzle to slow it for bettas in the small tanks they sell. very much like Bluesampire posted. the video recommended Fluval A1387, looks like I can get that at my local Petco for $1.69

seems like a good simple cheap fix.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Spongbob squarepants is Ace.

Yes, I was delighted to discover that those sponges just slide on over the spout, and then just slide off again for cleaning.

My first clumsy attempt was using lumps of coarse filter foam and elastic bands, but (I think it was @RussellTheShihTzu suggested them) the pre-filter sponges work perfectly.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

mparks21 said:


> I found a youtube video posted by Fluval, they are recommending their Edge Pre Filter sponge on the output nozzle to slow it for bettas in the small tanks they sell. very much like Bluesampire posted. the video recommended Fluval A1387, looks like I can get that at my local Petco for $1.69
> 
> seems like a good simple cheap fix.


That's pretty cool to know


----------



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

I went to Petco and picked up that Fluval a1387 pre filter sponge and a second silk plant that was a little taller. The sponge was a nice fit on the tanks nozzle. It really reduces the current in my tank just like in the YouTube video Fluval posted about doing this same thing to their edge tanks for Bettas. Now my Betta is swimming around much more and coming to the surface. I'd call this a success.


----------



## mparks21 (Feb 4, 2019)

*link to the video*



Ratvan said:


> That's pretty cool to know


here is a link to the video since I can post a link now


----------

